# New Interior for 68 GTO



## Akhuntr (Oct 9, 2016)

I recently purchased a 68 GTO that's in pretty good shape as far as a car that almost 50 years old. What I would like to know is there any of the interior parts that I can't get new (as in repro)? I found a dash and I've decided to go with Dakota Digital gauges. I don't have an endless bank account but I also don't have a wife. lol. This is my first Pontiac I've ever owned so I'm not that familiar with them, and as you can tell the interior is pretty much apart. Has anyone had any dealings with Dynacorn reman Endura bumpers, or know of another supplier?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Legendary interiors seem to be the best as suggested by a number of members who have used them and had experiences with other makes. Here is the link: Legendary Auto Interiors - The Interior Specialists Since 1985

Your photo looks like you have a lot of work ahead of you. I don't know your intentions or what condition over-all your car is in, but I suggest you first do all your body prep and repair work before you ever invest in an interior. I see this happen a lot, some guy buys/invests a lot of money into the interior parts (and other pieces), then he loses interest and offers them for sale with the car hoping to get what he paid for it all. Bad business. 

If you lose interest, or "Life" happens and you have to sell the car, you don't know if the next guy even wants the interior color you selected. If you have a solid body, or solid body/rebuilt engine, or solid body/rebuilt engine/drivetrain, etc., you have a better chance of selling should something come up. You want to invest in a manner that you can maximize your return (and you will probably lose money) should "Life" happen.

Just my 2-cents worth and my opinion. :thumbsup:


----------



## GoatBawb (Dec 18, 2016)

Welcome to Poncho world, AKHunter! I think you can basically completely rebuild your interior from Ames and Original Parts group. I have dealt with Ames Performance Engineering since 1994 and have never been disappointed. OPG has all the parts you need,also. I have a 70 GTO, but I don't have any experience with Endura front-end suppliers. You might be better off looking for a front end from some reputable salvage yards. I bet you are the only 68 GTO in Alaska!


----------



## Akhuntr (Oct 9, 2016)

The car is in pretty good shape over all. It was originally built with the idea of 1/4 mile racing. The AC was removed along with other items to lighten the car. The good thing is nothing was cut up, all the parts are there and the only rust on the car is on the hood from where a garage door was closed on it and surface rust from where the vinyl top was removed. the doors, fenders, quarters, and floors are rust free. I know it has a 12 bolt posi with 4? gears. The auto transmission has been gone through and it has roller rockers. That's all I could find out about the car until I tear into it this spring. The car belonged to my brothers good friend's great nephew and the nephew passed away before he ever raced the car. Its been sitting since 1999.

I'm debuting on 2 different colors schemes. One would be the original color with a black vinyl top and black interior and the other would be the new Deep Ocean Blue like my 2015 Silverado along with a black vinyl top and black interior. 

It will be a frame off job, but not original parts, it's going to be a cross between original and restomod. Modern suspension and 4 wheel disc brakes. I'm leaning strongly towards a 461 stroker with a Fast system throttle body.

Any comments (good or bad) along with advice will be greatly appreciated.

Dean


----------

